# Racine Walkway



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

What gage reading starts to flood the walkway?


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure but it was half under water Saturday about noon time ! If that helps


----------



## dropthetailgate (Apr 6, 2012)

stonefly71 said:


> Not sure but it was half under water Saturday about noon time ! If that helps


Thanks. I mad my way there. My guess is around 17 ft.


----------

